# Can anyone tell me what these are please?



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Also are there any other *purple* spiders?

EDIT: lol top one is what I thought = A. 'versicolor' (I typed it in google for another thread). Just looked different to the one in the photo on the thread.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Top one is indeed Avicularia versicolor... Not entirely sure of the second.

Other purples?
Avicularia purpurea, a lot of Pamphoboeteus species are irridescent purple (the males especially), Haitian brown is technically purple... there are loads


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> Top one is indeed Avicularia versicolor... Not entirely sure of the second.
> 
> Other purples?
> Avicularia purpurea, a lot of Pamphoboeteus species are irridescent purple (the males especially), Haitian brown is technically purple... there are loads


Thanks. I just took a fancy to the purple-ness as it looks quite cool I think. Maybe it's been 'shopped' ?

I'll go back to google... it answers everything nearly


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Now this I like 

*Avicularia purpurea*











Then I saw this one:

*Pamphoboeteus species* 











JACKPOT!!!










This is the one ^^^

let me guess: 

not for beginners
really aggressive
rare or
high price
:whistling2:

http://tarantulatimes.com/images/ecuadorian_purple/Avicularia.purpurea.jpg


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks like Pamphoboeteus sp. "Platyomma" or Pamphoboeteus ultramarinus.

They get really big, like it a little moist and some people handle them, though they can be a bit defensive. They have some on the SpiderShop as slings (Platyomma). Sadly, it's only the males that get so irridescent.

Btw, the Avicularia purpurea photo...? That's NOT doctored. Same with the versi.


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

top is the avic as already stated and the second one looks like a _Lampropelma violaceopes_ to me (singapore blue) :2thumb:


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

eco_tonto said:


> top is the avic as already stated and the second one looks like a _Lampropelma violaceopes_ to me (singapore blue) :2thumb:


This guy?











lol


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Me above btw ^ (nice to know that the OH bloody logged me out) :whistling2:



ph0bia said:


> Looks like Pamphoboeteus sp. "Platyomma" or Pamphoboeteus ultramarinus.
> 
> They get really big, like it a little moist and some people handle them, though they can be a bit defensive. They have some on the SpiderShop as slings (Platyomma). Sadly, it's only the males that get so irridescent.
> 
> Btw, the Avicularia purpurea photo...? That's NOT doctored. Same with the versi.


I just googled them & the females have these small pink blotches near the eyes - is that right? body looks black with brown-ish legs. Where as the males look stunning (I think).

I'll have a read up about them.


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

First spider is Avicularia versicolor & second spider is singapore blue i'm sure of it.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Avicularia vesicolor and Lampropelma violaceopes (Singapore Blue). I have a few of each
both require a raised humidity and they're arboreal. The versi are docile New World available as slings for £5 - £8' the violaceopes are aggressive Old World available at £15 -£20 as slings, £80 as adults.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*singapore blue*

Heres a few pics of mine, her name is Babbs


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Lovely violaceopes Deansie. Are those Spar pudding pots behind her?


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*thanx*



sage999 said:


> Lovely violaceopes Deansie. Are those Spar pudding pots behind her?


Cheers sage, im not sure lol. These pics where taken by her previous owner, she has moulted since and is real blue-need to get myself a decent camera for some new pics


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

deansie26 said:


> Cheers sage, im not sure lol. These pics where taken by her previous owner, she has moulted since and is real blue-need to get myself a decent camera for some new pics


Ok mate. If anyone has a local Spar their luxury pudding pots are great for slings... The puddings taste bloody nice too.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Here's my girl, which I'm hoping is gravid


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*pics*

Very nice Pete, she's a beauty :no1:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Avicularia vesicolor and Lampropelma violaceopes (Singapore Blue). I have a few of each
> both require a raised humidity and they're arboreal. The versi are docile New World available as slings for £5 - £8' the violaceopes are aggressive Old World available at £15 -£20 as slings, £80 as adults.


Do you mean you have "a few of each" as in 'for sale' or just have them yourself as part of your collection, & they are the general prices for each?

I'm not too keen on "aggressive" sorry I'm a spider wimp, but I'm getting better!
Although I might be able to make an acception...



deansie26 said:


> Heres a few pics of mine, her name is Babbs
> 
> image
> image


Thanks for sharing the photos - lovely spider - the blue is unbelievable.

Babbs looks like she'd be pleased to greet me with her fangs 



sage999 said:


> Ok mate. If anyone has a local Spar their luxury pudding pots are great for slings... The puddings taste bloody nice too.


Noted :whistling2I don't have any slings)



Poxicator said:


> Here's my girl, which I'm hoping is gravid
> image
> image


How many babies will she have & how long is gestation?
What is the mortality rate of the babies?


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

I found this:

"The egg sac will hatch after 2-3 months and contains between 100-150 spiderlings"

from here:

AsianArboreals - Lampropelma violaceopes




ph0bia said:


> Looks like Pamphoboeteus sp. "Platyomma" or Pamphoboeteus ultramarinus.
> 
> They get really big, like it a little moist and some people handle them, though they can be a bit defensive. They have some on the SpiderShop as slings (Platyomma). Sadly, it's only the males that get so irridescent.


This photo doesn't show so much colour - does it need to moult more for the colour to show?











*This I like!*











*Pamphobeteus ultramarinus *

NAME: Pamphobeteus ultramarinus 
COMMON: Ecuadorian Birdeater 
TYPE: Terrestrial\Burrowing 
ADULT SIZE: 6-7 in. 
HUMIDITY: higher 
TEMPERAMENT: Not Known
ORIGIN: Columbia

Can't seem to find any info on them other than the above ^


----------

